# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Our next Club Night is on Tuesday 17th April 2018 at 7:30 in Mackay's Hotel, Wick. Music by local musicians and Guest Artist Seamus O'Sullivan. Admission - members £3, non-members £4, membership £4. Players of all abilities are welcome to come and have a tune.

----------

